# Chicken head transistor



## cniers13 (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone know if a PNP transistor can be used if I flip the capacitor polarity? I have some OC44 transistors I want to use


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

It should be okay just reverse your electrolytic caps and 9v/ground wires


----------



## cniers13 (Jul 15, 2019)

Diode too?


----------



## cniers13 (Jul 15, 2019)

I figured since it's a one PNP transistor it should be doable


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

What circuit are you building?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

But yeah the diode too, anything polarized


----------



## cniers13 (Jul 15, 2019)

The chicken head PCB. Based on the red rooster


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh haha I shoulda guessed really. I think you can leave the 9v/ground wires as is just flip the polarity of everything else. Also check the pin out against the original transistor (flipped of course) and you should be good to go.


----------



## cniers13 (Jul 15, 2019)

Alrighty thanks! I'll let you know if I have any issues


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m not 100% sure on the flipping of the 9v/ground wires in this circuit so maybe somebody more informed can chime in 

I always build a negative inverter board when I use positive ground effects


----------



## cniers13 (Jul 15, 2019)

I've done the same. Not sure what to do in this case I guess


----------

